# How to pre-treat wood for fence?



## nebben (Jan 24, 2007)

I've picked up all the posts needed (4"x4"x8' pressure treated), the cedar fence boards, and el-cheapo pine 2x4s to provide the framing of the fence.

I don't remember the reasoning for chosing the el-cheapo 2x4s instead of pressure treater (maybe they looked nicer? maybe it was because they were $100 cheaper overall?).

Anyway, I've read somewhere that pre-treating/staining wood before assembly nets greater protection than treating after assembly. Does anyone here recommend staining or treating before assembly? If so, how long should I wait, if I need to at all, before staining since the wood is still somewhat moist since picking it up at the store last weekend. Let it dry more before treating, or go ahead and just stain? 

Also, what type of stuff should I get to apply to the cedar boards and pine 2x4s to treat them? I don't necessarily want to change the color of the fence yet, so a clear stain, waterproofing, rot-resisting type of stuff would be best...right?


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

There is only one way to treat the "trash 2 x 4 's".... Harshly:laughing: :laughing: , in other words throw them aside and do not waste your time building a fence with material that will be rotten in less than two years, no topical treatment will save this pine.

The sealers made by the "Flood" company, commonly branded as "CWF" has a reputation for changing the color of the natural wood much less than many other brands.


----------



## former artist (Apr 29, 2007)

*fence sealer*



troubleseeker said:


> There is only one way to treat the "trash 2 x 4 's".... Harshly:laughing: :laughing: , in other words throw them aside and do not waste your time building a fence with material that will be rotten in less than two years, no topical treatment will save this pine.
> 
> The sealers made by the "Flood" company, commonly branded as "CWF" has a reputation for changing the color of the natural wood much less than many other brands.


has a reputation of not lasting long, either- sikkens is more expensive, and more better


----------



## RAD Systems (Nov 15, 2006)

Don't bother treating before hand. Its not worth the hassle. Its much easier to apply after the project is complete. I agree about the interior construction grade pine. You're begging for problems. I also agree about the CWF. Stay away from it. Go to a paint store and buy a high quality, semi-transparent penetrating oil.


----------

